# Ryzen 5000 WHEAs



## msk73 (Nov 7, 2020)

I was lucky to get 5950x on the launch day and put in into my MSI B550 Tomahawk.

The CPU is as good as described by reviewers but I think the Zen2 story returned.

I get a lot of WHEA (Bus/Interconnection) errors. No problem with stability but errors perstist with new BIOS, fresh Windows and latest drivers. I asked my friends and it is not only my problem.

Same story on MSI X570 with 5900x and Asus TUF X570 with 5950X.

At the moment only Aorus boards (both X570and B550) are free from WHEAs, as reported by users I know.

How do you think? Will be AGESA updated this week or in January  ?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 7, 2020)

Are you stock?

I've noticed that the new released bios updates have lost a bit of their tolerance for dram and imc.


----------



## msk73 (Nov 7, 2020)

On stock.

Speaking of RAM, with Agesa 1.1.0.0 I have not noticed any problems, but 1.0.8.0 was not booting with my normal XMP profile.


----------



## loc (Nov 8, 2020)

I have same WHEA warnings spam in windows event viewer and HWinfo. It started when I swapped 3900X to 5900X and updated Asus X570 Prime Pro bios to 2812 (beta). I can only run mem at 3200MHz with 1:1 ratio. Before I ran over a year with 3800MHz 1:1 with 3900X while everything else was the same. Even with the WHEA warnings system is still stable and I can run hours of Prime95 and Karhu RAM test without a single error.


----------



## msk73 (Nov 8, 2020)

Same for me. To get rid WHEAs I need to step down RAM speed (starting from 3900X stable level). At the same time staying with fast RAM and WHEAs does not impact system stability at all.


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 9, 2020)

I have Same Problem with my 5600x and newest MSI x570 BIOS. What do you Guys do? Live with the Events or use 3200cl14 for now?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 9, 2020)

did any of you try a clean install of windows and drivers? i know its not ideal, but sometimes new gear needs that.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 9, 2020)

lynx29 said:


> did any of you try a clean install of windows and drivers? i know its not ideal, but sometimes new gear needs that.


Speaking of new gear, the Ryzen 5000 series does not require power plans from AMD.








						AMD Robert Hallock promises Ryzen 5000 undervolting with new functionality - VideoCardz.com
					

AMD Director of Technical Marketing – Robert Hallock – provided more details on Ryzen 5000 series compatibility, upcoming features, and upgrade opportunities for users with AMD 500 series motherboards. AMD lifts the curtain on Ryzen 5000 series Yesterday AMD released its Ryzen 5000 series...




					videocardz.com
				



Power plan referring to the AMD ones as part of the chipset driver install.


----------



## xkm1948 (Nov 9, 2020)

Give it a few month for AMD and Mobo makers to sort out all the bugs. If it is not impacting your normal use, does it matter?


----------



## Anvirol (Nov 10, 2020)

Getting WHEA errors with anything past 3200 MHz / 1600 FCLK on *MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk *which was supposed to be great motherboard 

3800 / 1900 is stable in RAM Test (tested past 30000%), but AIDA64 and P95 will cause WHEA errors.




Now with the trouble at MSI (apparently their factory or HQ burned down), there's a possibility that we wont see a fix in a while..


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 10, 2020)

You guys might want to try setting the VDDG CCD/IOD and cLDO VDPP voltages manually. I've had success manually setting those voltages to run 1900 on the IF. Previously with the old bios' I never a reason to manually set those voltages manually till now.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Nov 10, 2020)

seems like another Hardware pre alpha.. 
too bad.. i planned to buy one


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 11, 2020)

thesmokingman said:


> You guys might want to try setting the VDDG CCD/IOD and cLDO VDPP voltages manually. I've had success manually setting those voltages to run 1900 on the IF. Previously with the old bios' I never a reason to manually set those voltages manually till now.


Wich voltages have you Set?


----------



## thesmokingman (Nov 11, 2020)

MrKr4bS said:


> Wich voltages have you Set?



Do you use dram calc? In the top right box is the voltage block. We're not really over-volting these just manually setting them. And if you are using dram calc, start with the minimum column. Though I do raise CLDO VDDP more towards recommended than the minimum. On auto the voltages will be in this range anyways. Below is what I run for 1800mhz fabric.

SOC = 1.0v

VDDG CCD = 0.950v

VDDG IOD = 0.950v

CLDO VDDP = 0.900v


----------



## R0H1T (Nov 11, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> seems like another Hardware pre alpha..
> too bad.. i planned to buy one


How do you figure? You know running RAM at 3800MHz is not officially supported & pretty much all(?) of the posters likely don't have RAM validated to run at that speed on zen3 or any of the mobos mentioned. The hardware hasn't even been out for a month & the pitchforks are out


----------



## ratirt (Nov 11, 2020)

It's better to use 4 modules and the 3200Mhz will do fine and the performance will be way better in comparison with 2 RAM modules.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Nov 11, 2020)

Anvirol said:


> Now with the trouble at MSI (apparently their factory or HQ burned down), there's a possibility that we wont see a fix in a while..


Their factory had a fire, but it was put out and production continuted the same day. However, software development has nothing to do with their factory and that fire wouldn't impact software development at all.


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 16, 2020)

Someone tested the new BIOS?
7C37vHC1


----------



## msk73 (Nov 16, 2020)

The latest A51 BIOS for B550 Tomahawk solved my WHEA problems.


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 16, 2020)

What is your clock for Infinity Fabric?


----------



## msk73 (Nov 16, 2020)

1800

I use these RAMs set with XMP profile. They are very sensitive to OC and usually don't post if OCed. 








						F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC - G.SKILL International Enterprise Co., Ltd.
					

Trident Z Neo DDR4-3600 CL16-19-19-39 1.35V 32GB (2x16GB) Engineered and optimized for full compatibility on the latest AMD Ryzen platforms, Trident Z Neo brings unparalleled DRAM memory performance and vibrant RGB lighting to any gaming PC or workstation with latest AMD Ryzen CPUs and AMD DDR4...




					www.gskill.com


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 16, 2020)

Could you reload your BIOS profiles or settings Up new?


----------



## Anonymous1243 (Nov 16, 2020)

msk73 said:


> 1800
> 
> I use these RAMs set with XMP profile. They are very sensitive to OC and usually don't post if OCed.
> 
> ...


Can you post at 1900? I have the same board and BIOS, Patriot 4400C19, entered everything from DRAM Calc Main page except Termination Block and CAD_BUS Block sections and can only post up to 1867 FCLK. Don't know if there's anything else I can try, I'm new to this


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 16, 2020)

Now i can Run prime95 at 1900fclk


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 17, 2020)

Someone of you guys tested with occt and 4 Threads? I get thousands of Errors... Even at 3200...* With 12 Threads IT runs without Error...*


----------



## Ecostrider (Nov 24, 2020)

Does anyone have a fix for this? I just built my PC (5600x, Gigabyte Aorus X570 Elite, G.skill ripjaws 3600-CL16-19-19-39) and am having the same issue. All I did was enable xmp and change dram voltage to 1.35. My system seems stable and according to ryzen master the IF is running at 1800mhz.
 Sorry for the potential noob question but this is my first build and I am still learning all the terms and what everything does. I still don't really understand what RAM timings are and what the IF does. I just want the WHEAs to go away.


----------



## Snakedog (Nov 25, 2020)

I also get constant WHEAs with 5600x, MSI Mortar b550m, G.skill ripjaws 3600-CL16-19-19-39 running with xmp. I didn't manually change the voltage or anything. It seems stable with Prime95 and gaming, so maybe I'll just ignore the warnings for now and try the next bios release.
It sounds like bios updates are starting to fix it for people, but it's not yet released for my motherboard. Reddit thread on this.


----------



## biffzinker (Nov 25, 2020)

Ecostrider said:


> what the IF does.


Infinity Fabric is a high bandwidth connection between two or more components. For Ryzen it allows the core die a high speed connection too the I/O die where the memory controller is located.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2020)

5800x here, at stock (2x32GB @ 3600 XMP) i get no WHEA errors. Two of my ram slots wont boot past 3200 - have you guys tried different RAM slots yet?

This does sound like zen 2 and needing the new AGESA


----------



## ratirt (Nov 25, 2020)

Mussels said:


> 5800x here, at stock (2x32GB @ 3600 XMP) i get no WHEA errors. Two of my ram slots wont boot past 3200 - have you guys tried different RAM slots yet?
> 
> This does sound like zen 2 and needing the new AGESA


I got the same problem. Just added 2 modules and 3600Mhz go bye bye. Maybe future Bios updates will fix that.


----------



## Snakedog (Nov 25, 2020)

Installing the latest beta bios for my b550m mortar solved the problem - no more WHEAs. However, my 5600x doesn't reach the same boost with XMP on. If I run Prime95 without XMP (default Ram speed 2400 MHz or something) the cpu is steady at ~4.5 GHz, but if I have XMP on (3600 MHz) the cpu is only at ~4.3 Ghz. Cinebench R23 multithread is down from 11117 without XMP to 10707 with XMP. What's going on?


----------



## MrKr4bS (Nov 25, 2020)

Snakedog said:


> Installing the latest beta bios for my b550m mortar solved the problem - no more WHEAs. However, my 5600x doesn't reach the same boost with XMP on. If I run Prime95 without XMP (default Ram speed 2400 MHz or something) the cpu is steady at ~4.5 GHz, but if I have XMP on (3600 MHz) the cpu is only at ~4.3 Ghz. Cinebench R23 multithread is down from 11117 without XMP to 10707 with XMP. What's going on?



Higher ram speed needs higher infinity fabric and so maybe more power draw. Then you have less power for the rest left.
Try enabling pbo.


----------



## NoJuan999 (Nov 25, 2020)

MSI tends to release BIOS versions quickly, BUT they do tend to be pretty buggy.
I'm sure that in time they will work out the bugs.
So, you guys will just have to be patient.

Remember, this is a New CPU series and there is a learning curve for BIOS development.



> *Windows Event Viewer Error (Even System Restart)*
> Note. This should relate to individual AMD CPU but not motherboard
> *Symptom: When FCLK is higher, system is more likely to receive WHEA Logger error and sometimes can end up with BSOD and reboot.
> Workaround: Lower FCLK for now and wait for future BIOS update*
> ...





> *AMD ZEN3 5000 Series on X570 ACE/UNIFY/CREATION FCLK max out at 1600 (RAM Frequency: 3200Mhz) problem Update
> Workaround: Update to latest beta BIOS on MSI website*
> Beta BIOS allows FCLK to go up to 1900, higher depends on CPU quality
> If your FCLK can reach 1900 before updating beta BIOS, there is no need to update BIOS


From the MSI support Forum - (1) MSI X570/B550 Beta BIOS Update & Bug Status | MSI Global English Forum - Index


----------



## jesdals (Nov 28, 2020)

Got my 5950x today, no WHEAs yet - but on the Gigabyte Aorus Master x570 I am hitting a 1900MHz Infinity sealing


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 28, 2020)

haven't had a single whea error on my x570 tomahawk and 5600x.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 28, 2020)

MrKr4bS said:


> Then you have less power for the rest left.


WUT!!


----------



## thunk_stuff (Dec 2, 2020)

Hi all, I was running into the same constant WHEA bluescreens (Bus/Interconnection errors) after upgrading to 5900X and found my way here.  The only way I could keep system stable was turning PBO off. With PBO on, Windows would crash within a minute of start up.

I've stumbled on a fix that so far I've gone an hour now and have not gotten bluescreens or WHEA mentions in event log. It's allowed me to enable XMP at 3600Mhz and leave PBO on. I've done a lot of benchmarks and stress tests on all core and single core, along with idle and low usage (web browsing). So far so good. Crossing fingers.

*FIX: *I went into the PBO curve optimizer of the BIOS and set the voltage magnitude adjustment for all cores to positive 6. 

I chose 6 for the magnitude adjustment in the curve optimizer by chance and it happens to be the one working so far. I did try a negative 6 (under voltage) and it immediately gave a WHEA error.

Specs:

ASRock B550 Phantom Gaming ITX/ax
G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 32GB (2 x 16GB)
Ryzen 5900X
Corsair SF750
1.71 Beta BIOS. Latest AMD chipset drivers. (Not sure if curve adjustment is available in 1.61)
Will update if my luck goes south.


----------



## MrKr4bS (Dec 2, 2020)

thunk_stuff said:


> Hi all, I was running into the same constant WHEA bluescreens (Bus/Interconnection errors) after upgrading to 5900X and found my way here.  The only way I could keep system stable was turning PBO off. With PBO on, Windows would crash within a minute of start up.
> 
> I've stumbled on a fix that so far I've gone an hour now and have not gotten bluescreens or WHEA mentions in event log. It's allowed me to enable XMP at 3600Mhz and leave PBO on. I've done a lot of benchmarks and stress tests on all core and single core, along with idle and low usage (web browsing). So far so good. Crossing fingers.
> 
> ...


Wich agesa version are you using? Don't have a curve optimizer...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 2, 2020)

MrKr4bS said:


> Wich agesa version are you using? Don't have a curve optimizer...



curve is hidden away on my board, at least for asus it was the second patch C bios that included it


----------



## MrKr4bS (Dec 2, 2020)

Mussels said:


> curve is hidden away on my board, at least for asus it was the second patch C bios that included it


I found it. But i can input values from 0 to 9999 what is the unit of measure?????


----------



## thunk_stuff (Dec 2, 2020)

I haven't found anyone who says exactly what the unit is, but you can see how tweaking it affects voltage:









						Ryzen 9 5950X Curve Optimizer to 5.1 GHz, PBO and...
					

Zen 3 is here  The much anticipated Zen 3 architecture has finally been launched close to a year and a half after Zen 2 while remaining on the same 7nm TSMC process. AMD's recently released Ryzen 3000XT showed there are frequency gains to be had just by manufacturing improvements over time. The...




					www.overclock.net
				




It's not exactly a perfect match, but setting to -15 lowered mV by -25.  So it seems like just mV offset?

I did not try setting a higher PBO voltage offset to see if that would have brought stability to my system as an alternative to setting the all core curve magnitude to a positive value like 6.

Computer has been stable last 12 hours.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 2, 2020)

MrKr4bS said:


> I found it. But i can input values from 0 to 9999 what is the *unit of measure*?????


That probably varies from one board manufacturer to another. What options are you seeing in BIOS, there should be some info or tip available there?


----------



## MrKr4bS (Dec 2, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> That probably varies from one board manufacturer to another. What options are you seeing in BIOS, there should be some info or tip available there?


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 2, 2020)

Looks like the value should set the curve to be more aggressive, with a higher value.


----------



## MrKr4bS (Dec 2, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Looks like the value should set the curve to be more aggressive, with a higher value.


Yeah but should I set 1 or 10 or 10000…?


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 2, 2020)

Try with a lower value then make your way up. I'll go with 10~100 first, given it goes till 9999 even a triple digit value should be fairly safe.


----------



## MrKr4bS (Dec 2, 2020)

R0H1T said:


> Try with a lower value then make your way up. I'll go with 10~100 first, given it goes till 9999 even a triple digit value should be fairly safe.


I don't know... I probably will wait for msi to implement this in their oc menu with the next bios version....


----------



## Mussels (Dec 3, 2020)

I used -10 and got crashes at idle, now i'm stable at -8


----------



## MrKr4bS (Dec 3, 2020)

I now found something.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 13, 2020)

i found out that disabling global C States fixed every issue for me (so far.. it has been around 36 hours now since the last crash)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 13, 2020)

It's not SAM that fixed it, it's that SAM came bundled with a newer AGESA - and those almost always improve RAM support

global C-states disables idle, so be aware of that. Means that your voltages were too low (offset?) for idle, or your PSU is having trouble at ultra-low loads.



T.K. said:


> I did not say "SAM" fixed it. I just say that the BETA bios that came with SAM fixed the RAM compatibility...



hey TK, i was just chucking in my own two cents. If you didn't check my system specs, i've gone through the same BETA BIOS along with you, for the same problems.
No comment on your reason for deletion tho


----------



## rdeque (Dec 25, 2020)

I have an 5950x on aorus elite wifi x570, gskill 3800 cl14 8Gx4. Can't get to 3600MHz without WHEA, lowest stable clock seems to be 3533 with a 1766IF, have to set RAM voltage and ProcODT manually to 1.45V and 53.3Ohm. Running F31q bios.
Board doesn't even boot with just XMP enabled at 3800.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 27, 2020)

"Bus/Interconnect" error=Most likely ODT issues.

(I used to get that error type on my Q6600 G0, which I suspected was due to the number of cores on a single socket. Q6600 looked like a special case, where it looks like it's because of two dual core dies being placed on a single package.)


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2020)

rdeque said:


> I have an 5950x on aorus elite wifi x570, gskill 3800 cl14 8Gx4. Can't get to 3600MHz without WHEA, lowest stable clock seems to be 3533 with a 1766IF, have to set RAM voltage and ProcODT manually to 1.45V and 53.3Ohm. Running F31q bios.
> Board doesn't even boot with just XMP enabled at 3800.



The worst things for ryzen clocking
4x sticks: check
above 3600Mhz: check
really low latency with all of the above: check

You might be a little optimistic until some AGESA updates come out to improve ram OCing


----------



## rvcampos (Dec 30, 2020)

Buddy reported that RMA returned a Working 5900x.

Solved: Re: Ryzen 5900x: System constantly crashing/restar... - Page 28 - AMD Community 

I'll try RMA. As there are people with working 59x0 Ryzens, I assume we have a bad batch..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2020)

rvcampos said:


> Buddy reported that RMA returned a Working 5900x.
> 
> Solved: Re: Ryzen 5900x: System constantly crashing/restar... - Page 28 - AMD Community
> 
> I'll try RMA. As there are people with working 59x0 Ryzens, I assume we have a bad batch..



It's entirely possible, good luck!


----------



## iambkm01 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hey Guys. Any idea what i Should do ? 5950x Dark Hero 3800CL14 G Skills 4x 8gb, latest bios, tried beta and prior to that. I cant get anything to stay stable above 3200mhz.CL16. the only time i am stable for 24 hours ++ is 2133/1066, which is pathetic. im very limited on my knowledge,b een trying to fix this for 2 days now, if i cant fix it or get close to 3600 im taking it to a PC shop, or RMaing the ram for different set...


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 12, 2021)

iambkm01 said:


> Hey Guys. Any idea what i Should do ? 5950x Dark Hero 3800CL14 G Skills 4x 8gb, latest bios, tried beta and prior to that. I cant get anything to stay stable above 3200mhz.CL16. the only time i am stable for 24 hours ++ is 2133/1066, which is pathetic. im very limited on my knowledge,b een trying to fix this for 2 days now, if i cant fix it or get close to 3600 im taking it to a PC shop, or RMaing the ram for different set...


@tabascosauz might be able to help you out.

There's also this thread. The thread was originally started for troubleshooting memory trouble with the 1x00/X series.








						Ryzen Owners Zen Garden
					

I'm posting this in case anyone wants a Ryzen thread for troubleshooting and guidance.  As someone with a build about to happen, I have a feeling I might need some help. New wave of CPU'S means teething probs. So, feedback on BIOS issues, memory hints and general tweaks could be useful.   Trolls...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jan 12, 2021)

rvcampos said:


> Buddy reported that RMA returned a Working 5900x.
> 
> Solved: Re: Ryzen 5900x: System constantly crashing/restar... - Page 28 - AMD Community
> 
> I'll try RMA. As there are people with working 59x0 Ryzens, I assume we have a bad batch..


I hope I never have to RMA one, like my buddy did a while ago.


----------



## MrKr4bS (Jan 16, 2021)

rvcampos said:


> Buddy reported that RMA returned a Working 5900x.
> 
> Solved: Re: Ryzen 5900x: System constantly crashing/restar... - Page 28 - AMD Community
> 
> I'll try RMA. As there are people with working 59x0 Ryzens, I assume we have a bad batch..


And have you get a new cpu?

I send mine in today. Hopefully they will send me a new one...


----------



## rvcampos (Jan 18, 2021)

MrKr4bS said:


> And have you get a new cpu?
> 
> I send mine in today. Hopefully they will send me a new one...


Actually they have none to replace and offered money back. (BR)


----------



## MrKr4bS (Jan 18, 2021)

rvcampos said:


> Actually they have none to replace and offered money back.


AMD? Or have you rma d at your retailer?


----------



## rvcampos (Jan 18, 2021)

MrKr4bS said:


> AMD? Or have you rma d at your retailer?


AMD, their representative for RMA on Brazil is Sir Company. It's not entirely clear if AMD is out of stock or Sir Company.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 18, 2021)

I bought a 3600 not too long ago, beginning of January. I know this thread is mainly for 5000 series, but I just have to ask: are these issues also possible with the 3000 series? I noticed somebody said in an earlier post that it's like Zen 2 all over again...


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 18, 2021)

Gmr_Chick said:


> are these issues also possible with the 3000 series?


Should be smooth sailing for the 3000 series at this point of time. Corsair RAM needs to Ryzen compatible otherwise you’re likely to have a bumpy ride.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Jan 18, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Should be smooth sailing for the 3000 series at this point of time. *Corsair RAM* needs to Ryzen compatible otherwise you likely to have a bumpy ride.



No worries. I have a kit of G.Skill Royal RAM


----------



## Zorglou (Jan 23, 2021)

Hello,
i'm a new pc user
this is my hardware




i've a lot of WHEA Logger 18 and my pc crash when i try to install AMD Radeon software
do you think it's from :
1- motherboard MSI B550 Tomahawk ?
2- CPU AMD Ryzen 5 5600X ?
3- GPU AMD RX 5500XT (Sapphire) ?

My motherboard is up do date with the last beta firmware....
i dont know what to do...
Thank you


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 25, 2021)

New hardware - new problems (isn't this just fun?)

MB: Asrock x570 Phantom Gaming 4
MB BIOS: 3.60 AGESA 1.1.0.0 D (most recent available)
CPU: 5900x
RAM: GSkill Ripjaws DDR4-3200 (3200C16D16GVKB)
Heatsink: Hyper 212

GPU temps stay in the mid 60s for the gaming I have done.
CPU temps can sit around low 80s while gaming and stress testing. Idle temps are mid 20s.

Running CineBench R20 - no issues.
Running Prime95 mixed stress test - no issues.
Normal daily use on the computer (web browsing, streaming and so on) - no issues
I've used handbrake to transcode to h.264 for 4 or 5 blu-ray movies (only took about 25-30 minutes per movie with this CPU. my 4670k took 2-3 hours per movie) - no issues
Played about 20 minutes of Divinity Original Sin 2, quit the game and about 10 seconds later BSOD. This BSOD broke Windows 10 - I had to re-install.
I had to open the case up and disconnect all my hard drives/SSDs before I could re-install Windows 10 - the install kept failing when all other drivers were plugged in....

Windows 10 is back up and running.
At first I thought it was an issue with the 500GB Samsung Pro 970, but I ran the driver through the Samsung Magician and it shows no bad sectors.
Went through all the above listed (except gaming) and things ran fine.
Went into the BIOS. RAM was only posting to 2133 at 1.2V so I enabled XMP. This set the RAM to 3200 at 1.35V.
Went and played DOS:2 - played about 15 minutes and quit. About 10 seconds later - BSOD.
Windows recovered this time (yeah!) and event viewer shows eventID 18

I went through the BIOS and upped the voltage for the RAM to 1.355 (was 1.35).
Played the game again for about 20 minutes and BSOD while gaming.
Same error in event viewer as last crash.

I stopped trying to screw around with the computer since it was midnight and I had to get up in about 5.5 hours.

I'm going to look into increasing the voltage on the RAM to 1.36 just to be sure and go from there next. If that doesn't do anything I'll drop back to the second most recent BIOS which is 3.4 and uses AGESA 1.1.0.0.

I don't know if the issue comes from the fact that the RAM doesn't play nice with this setup (it's not on the QVL list for the motherboard, but a lot that are on there are no longer for sale or are over priced, in my opinion for 2x8GB sets of RAM) or if the issue is with the CPU. The only times I can get the system to crash is while gaming, so it takes a while to get to that point, usually 15-20 minutes and I don't want to be fucking around for hours and hours on end to see if things are stable with stock settings on a new system. I never had issues like this with any past AMD system nor the past two Intel systems....this just sucks right now.

Here's hoping a bit more voltage on the RAM will fix things or perhaps the previous BIOS will....


----------



## jesdals (Jan 25, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> RAM: GSkill Ripjaws DDR4-3200 (3200C16D16GVKB)
> 
> I'm going to look into increasing the voltage on the RAM to 1.36 just to be sure and go from there next. If that doesn't do anything I'll drop back to the second most recent BIOS which is 3.4 and uses AGESA 1.1.0.0.
> 
> ...


I think its memory - try to set it manually at the rated settings (leave those you dont know to auto) and set the voltage a bit above e.g. 1.4 because there might be a voltage drop in boot


----------



## biffzinker (Jan 25, 2021)

jesdals said:


> I think its memory - try to set it manually at the rated settings (leave those you dont know to auto) and set the voltage a bit above e.g. 1.4 because there might be a voltage drop in boot


What about bumping the SoC voltage?


----------



## jesdals (Jan 25, 2021)

well you can se my settings in this thread https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-guides-experience.275640/page-9#post-4443843


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2021)

SoC voltage and/or change RAM Slots, instability at idle/low load is IMC/RAM related


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 26, 2021)

jesdals said:


> I think its memory - try to set it manually at the rated settings (leave those you dont know to auto) and set the voltage a bit above e.g. 1.4 because there might be a voltage drop in boot


XMP sets the RAM to correct timings, but I tried setting them manually and setting the voltage to 1.4....

Ran DOS:2 for about 15-20 minutes and BSOD. 

Folks say they've had luck disabling c-state, I may try that next.  If no change I'll drop down to the previous BIOS and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2021)

Whats the model for the RAM? your specs dont say


----------



## harm9963 (Jan 26, 2021)

No more WHEA for my system .


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Whats the model for the RAM? your specs dont say


GSkill Ripjaws DDR4-3200 (3200C16D16GVKB)


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 26, 2021)

Does WHEA only appear as a blue screen error? 
My 5800X can't even boot properly for the supposed agesa 1.1.0.0 in which ryzen 5000 series is supposed to work, managed to boot it flawlessy using beta 1.2.0.0 (MSI MAG B550M Mortar), set up Curve Optimizer to negative 20 and running stable so far (stress test error occurs whenever i increase above 20 in the  curve optimizer, but oh well, silicon lottery).



harm9963 said:


> No more WHEA for my system .


Hmm, interesting, might test 1900 as well


----------



## neatfeatguy (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm winning! So far.....maybe....

Said f'it with screwing around with BIOS settings. Downloaded and installed beta BIOS 3.85 that runs AGESA 1.1.9.0 and so far no crashing.
Oh yeah, I also enabled XMP once I installed the beta BIOS.

I played 45 minutes in DOS:2 and after quitting the game things ran fine, no crashing. Temps are solid and performance is good.  I guess I see how things progress over the rest of the week.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm winning! So far.....maybe....
> 
> Said f'it with screwing around with BIOS settings. Downloaded and installed beta BIOS 3.85 that runs AGESA 1.1.9.0 and so far no crashing.
> Oh yeah, I also enabled XMP once I installed the beta BIOS.
> ...


the new AGESAs really do help a lot on ryzen


----------



## MrKr4bS (Jan 27, 2021)

AMD just informed me that they will send a new cpu. Hopefully i have more luck this time with silicon lottery....


----------



## MrKr4bS (Jan 29, 2021)

Got my replacement today. My old one was stable at curve optimizer+6.
New one is stable at -30. It's crazy. All core boost to 4650


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 2, 2021)

since some seem to have trouble with/stemming from ram
qvl is a guide, nothing more.
i have seen multiple kits not even post on stock/jedec, and non qvl running fine, one stable past xmp settings (cl16 vs 18, 1.33 vs 1.35v)., and that was one of those "oh-dont-buy-those.." corsair veng pro rgb.

issues with post/boot after ram tweak/oc, set soc to 1.025-1.05 since a lot of boards boost it too much on auto.

and anyone using memetest for anything but checking fsulty sticks, it won't find any errors related to xmp/oc/tweak.
not one rig out of a handful was stable with any settings memtest did 4 full passes on.
get hci, i paid for the deluxe version (15$) so i can boot from stick and not run os (blocking ram).
showed errors between seconds and up to an hour, where multiple others passed (memetest no matter if dos or in win, TM5 showed only intermittent).
run to 100% for quick test when oc/tweaking, to 1000%/overnight once you dialed in the settings.

that said
ram can do 4000/cl19 and 3866cl18@1.356,
but win gives whea (corrected, bus related), lowering iIF to 1800 fixes it. 
anything i can try to get at least 1933 to work?


----------



## neatfeatguy (Feb 2, 2021)

neatfeatguy said:


> I'm winning! So far.....maybe....
> 
> Said f'it with screwing around with BIOS settings. Downloaded and installed beta BIOS 3.85 that runs AGESA 1.1.9.0 and so far no crashing.
> Oh yeah, I also enabled XMP once I installed the beta BIOS.
> ...


Quoting myself for a quick update:

I've only had one crash since using AGESA 1.1.90 on this beta BIOS. Crash happened during a beta game play session of Escape from Tarkov after about 30 minutes. I then played another 45-60 minutes without crashing. Otherwise I've had a long gaming session with DOS:II and no issues. I was even transcoding a half dozen new movies the wife picked up and wanted me to add to the Plex server while I was gaming.

Whenever ASRock gets around to releasing AGESA 1.2.0.0 I'll give that a shot, but for right now things have been stable, aside from the one crash.

**Update**
ASRock has released AGESA 1.2.0.0 today. I just flashed my BIOS to version 3.90
I'll post any issues if I come across them.


----------



## TheDeeGee (Feb 3, 2021)

I had the same WHEA errors with my 5800X, everything has been refunded so far.

Sticking with Intel and Gigabyte.


----------



## Fry178 (Feb 3, 2021)

@TheDeeGee yeah, never a gigabyte board or gpu again.
for a +300$ board, every other bios update is unstable, and/or has cold boot issues.
never had that on any other brand in the past 20y..


----------



## TheDeeGee (Feb 8, 2021)

Fry178 said:


> @TheDeeGee yeah, never a gigabyte board or gpu again.
> for a +300$ board, every other bios update is unstable, and/or has cold boot issues.
> never had that on any other brand in the past 20y..


Mine was an Asus Rog Strix B550-E Gaming.

I guess AMD is really hit and miss, and not worth the trouble unless you really need it for Multi Cores workloads, and got time to burn on getting it to run stable. 

I'm going a different path, get a Non-K 11700 probably. Gaming wise you get the same FPS as a K model, and i don't do heavy workloads anyways. The 5800X was overkill for that, and i also didn't like how hot it ran, same with the peaky idle behaviour.

Just need atleast something 8 core so i can be future proof for 6 years.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 8, 2021)

What i dont get is how everyones experiences are so different

Outside of needing BIOS updates first (and at original zen launch that took a while) i've never had any issues running stock, XMP or PBO.

About the only thing i can think of is that here in aus, the low latency RAM is rare as hell - are you guys with all these issues running 3200+ C14 or something?


----------

